# Spring cleaning and maintenance video



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm going to disc and till the garden , time to plant potatoes, onions, etc, then power wash the tractors. New 50 lb wheel weights (rare Allis/Simplicity weights) going on the Allis 416 Shuttle and a second set of Ariens/Sperry/New Holland 50lb weights for the Ariens GT14H with the snow blower. Also restoring a 42 inch plow for the Bolens, going to restore the tiller and snow blower for the Bolens next, then the snow blower for the Allis 416 (very rare). Still have to finish a complete restoration on a 1973 CASE 224 and work on the Allis built 1973 Homelite T-16. I'm taking 15 hours at college, so not much time (or money) but I try.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRTW1i8jkdw


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

that's a lot of tractor


----------

